# Mit .bat-Datei eine Log-Datei erstellen



## Theraphosa-b (23. Juni 2008)

Erstmals Hallo an alle!

Bin dabei eine Batch-Datei zu erstellen (meine erste!). Hab viel im www gefunden, probiert und angewendet. Hab sonst nichts mit der Batch-Materie zu tun, aber ich glaub das wird sich ändern.

Diese .bat Datei erstellt Sicherungskopien von MySql-Datenbanken, so weit funktionierts.
Weiters wollte ich so ne Art Log-Datei erstellen, klappt nicht.

Mit den Befehl  *Echo Testzeile >> test.txt* komme ich nicht weiter.
Diese Datei liegt im selben Ordner wie die .bat Datei.

Wende mich nun verzweifelt an Euch Profis

Auch wenn vielen evtl. nicht passt, oder so, arbeite mit XP 

Code der .bat Datei:

```
REM @ECHO OFF

REM Datum in Variable speichern die später dem Dateinamen angehängt wird.
for /f "tokens=1" %%i in ('date /t') do set dat=%%i

SET savename=lager_lvw
SET filename=C:\%savename%_%dat%.sql


ECHO.
ECHO.

REM Automatisches Backup der Datenbank

ECHO %filename% wird gesichert


"C:\mysql5\bin\mysqldump"  -h "localhost" -u "root" -p "test"  --all-databases > %filename%


FOR /F "skip=5 tokens=*" %%a IN ('DIR /O-D /B C:\%savename%_*.sql') DO (

ECHO Löschen der alten Sicherung %%a
DEL %%a


ECHO Datensicherung abgeschlossen

Echo Testzeile >> test.txt
```

Hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Danke im voraus

mfg


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juni 2008)

Hi.

Die Datei test.txt wird im aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis angelegt bzw. verändert. D.h. es kommt darauf an, von welchem Verzeichnis aus du die Batchdatei startest.

Gruß

PS: Bitte wähle das nächste mal einen treffenderen Titel! [Topic renamed by Maik]


----------



## Theraphosa-b (29. Juni 2008)

Die Text-Datei befindet sich im selben Ordner wie die Batch-Datei.

Die Batch-Datei wird durch einen geplanten Task gestartet.

Die Text-Datei wird auch automatisch erstellt, dass klappt ja, aber eben wird kein Text eingetragen


mfg


----------



## Manta (21. August 2008)

dein fehler liegt hier:



> Echo Testzeile >> test.txt




theoretisch müsste in der txt stehen "Testzeile"

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann musst du das ">> text.txt" hinter alle befehle setzen, welche protokolliert werden sollen. hab auch grad erst mit batch angefangen^^

leider kenne ich (noch) keinen anderen weg dies einfacher zu gestalten.

MFG Manta


----------

